# Should I install Win 10 on new laptop with ubuntu



## ontheroad343 (May 19, 2015)

I am getting my new laptop delivered tomorrow. The machine comes preloaded with ubuntu

I want to install Win 10 on my new machine but am not sure if this is the right idea. I have installed Win 10 on my other laptop and am aware of it and quite like it.

Is it a safe bet to install win 10 on completely new machine? what are the drawbacks and what should I be aware of?

Or should I stick with Win 8.1?


----------



## marbski (Mar 2, 2012)

you should stick to win 8.1,,, wait until windows 10 is stable...


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

That would be a BAD idea. Keep in mind that theses are just technical previews that are coming out and are raw! As was said, wait for Windows 10 to be released.


----------



## ontheroad343 (May 19, 2015)

Ok thanks. I am sticking with Ubuntu for a while. Atleast will learn something new till W10 comes out.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Your biggest problem is going to be drivers. Since your machine is set up for Linux, you may have to search all the Windows drivers to be able to run any Windows system.


----------

